# Goat names



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Okay list all those names that you want to use for the kids.
Hagrid (Harry Potter)
Nyphadora Tonks (Harry Potter)
Buck Beak (more Harry Potter)
Jack Sparrow
Bumblebee
Copper Penny
Iron man


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I like bumblebee; copper penny; iron man.... im not a big Harry Potter fan


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

We had 2 sets of twins and i named 1 set (both girls) poptart and cheerio. And the other set was named (one boy 1 girl) tucker and cricket.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Not a Harry Potter fan????


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a great thread to start!
I have oh-so-many names I'd love to give a cute lil' goat kid! 

For bucklings a few are:

• Belvedere 
• Ridley
• Ellington
• Francis (from the Poldark novels)
• Valentine (not for a Valentine's Day baby, but another name taken from the Poldark novels!)
• Elon & Thaddeus (names from the Bible)
• Demetrius, "Demmy" for short

For doelings:

• Clowance (from the Poldark novels)
• Euphrates (a river in the Bible)
• Joanie
• Mehetabell "Hetty" for short (the name of one of Susanna Wesley's children)
• Mae (SO cute!)
• Winslow
• Waverly
• Sapphire
• Calliope 
• Saffron
• Reese

There are many more, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

goat girls said:


> Not a Harry Potter fan????


Nope!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My next keeper is going to be Bad Mama Jama. Heard that song on the radio last night. I have a Shotgun Rider and Hillbilly Deluxe. 

Top Shelf
Hundred Proof
Black Label
Big Poppa
Mack Daddy

I have a notebook and I jot them down. 

My husband's choices? Amber, Onyx, Fancy. They're pretty little does but I'm about to revoke his naming privileges.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a tan Lamancha doe kid with white hips and legs. Her name is "Pants"! ( after 53 doe kids born and 30 kept, just last year, I've run out of ideas).


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

A few more that I thought of.....
Magnus (from the mythology books by Rick Riordan) 
Alvin,Simon and Theodore for three Nigerian bucklings
All that jazz


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Pepe
spider
Felix

no idea why those came to mind


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

oh here are some harry potter names
cedric
poppy
Luna
raven
Ginny
fleur
Helga
Godric
Rowena
Salazar
lily


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Must be in the air, because my 11yr old daughter has been sitting at the table for a while now looking up and thinking of names for babies!

I haven't thought of any myself. We have a couple of does with registered names in Spanish, so we might try to do Spanish names for their babies.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

For a while I was clueless on kid names, now that I have started this I've got a million in my head.
Rock star
Emmet 
Willow wisp
Simba
Diego
Aymathest 
Pearl 
Garnet 
Steven universe 
Avatar (the last air bender)
Mater 
Syilla
And those are just a few.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Phobos
Deimos
Io
Ganymede
Callisto
Matilda
Triton
Illium
Yoshi
Akira!
Kabuki
Sam
Haimish
Padraic


I like a lot of names!


----------



## Blessedfarmwife (Jan 15, 2018)

We have a ND buck named Thor, he brought the "thunder"!ohlala:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a list somewhere. I'll go find it


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

I am starting with names of spices once the DGG's goats have kids on site but I have names picked out for the does once they get here. Galaxy (Nubian this year-hope she has some spots) and Sheba (lamancha in 2019). I guess hubby will pick a name for the boy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cinnamon, clove, nutmeg
Sugar, spice

Drinks
Lemonade, strawberry limeade, hot cocoa, coffee, sweet tea, cappuccino, mochoccino, frappechino, Coca-Cola

Egyptian 
Nefertiti, Cleopatra, Ramses, tututkamen, eratosthenes, khufu, khafra, narsicus

Ice cream/milk shakes
Rocky road, cookies n creme, breyers, bluebell, Dutch chocolate, moose tracks, chocolate chip cookie dough, mint chocolate chip, tutti frutti, 

Candy and sweets
Butterscotch, lollipop, cotton candy, caramel, chocolate truffle, fudge, m n m, skittles, marshmallow, lemon drop, reece's pieces, candy corn, 

Redwall names
Dwopple, Songbreeze, Nimbalo, bescarum, Laddie Buck, wot wot, doncha know, Ferdy, Coggs, Cornflower, Tsarmina,

Beatrix Potter 
Benjamin bunny, appley dappley, peter rabbit, squirrel nutkin, cottontail, 

Rocket names
Sputnik, explorer I, x 15, Bell P-59, Mercury 7, freedom 7, Gemini 4, Apollo 11, 

Space
Mercury, Venus, earth, mars, Jupiter, Uranus, Neptune, Saturn, Pluto, Gemini, Orion,


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

And here are my flowers and trees lists

Does

Forsythia
Goldenrod
Thisle
Dandelion
Forget me not
Buttercup
Orchid
tulip
White daisy
Azelea
wild pink
Wild rose
red clover
Queen Anne's lace
Day Lily
Bouncing bet
Mullien
Black eyed Susan
Morning glory
Chicory
Wild mint
Primrose
Basil
Sage
Nutmeg
Clove
Magnolia
Delphinium
Daffodil
Lilac
Gardenia
Aster
Chrysanthemmum
Poinsettia
Bluebell
Hibiscus
Rhododendron
Zinnia
Geranium
Carnation
nasturtium
Oleander
Wisteria
peony
Jasmine
Hydrangea
Blossom
Dandelion
Daisy


Bucks

Fir
oak
Cypress
Cedar
White Pine
Virginia pine
Red pine
Pinyon pine
Norway pine
Cottonwood
Aspen
poplar
Butternut
Black Walnut
Hickory
Alder
chestnut
Sycamore
Buttonwood
Rebud
sumac
Winterberry
maple
Buckeye
Basswood
Linden
Arrowwood
Cinnamon


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Your going to need a lot more goats for all those names!


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

I couldn't list all our names, but I try to come up with a different theme every year. Disney, greek mythology, cartoon characters, etc. When I run out of ideas, I rerun them. I have a data base on puter with names lol


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I love this thread! Getting a new doeling today, her name will be Dalilah  my two favorites we have are white twins (girl & boy) named Flash & Moonbeam!


----------



## Treu Shutz (Feb 27, 2018)

I named my doelings Sage and Chilli


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

Our doeling, Sugar was just born yesterday. We still need one more, a wether but the doe for him had females instead. Ha!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - Bonnie N Clyde "Geught" I also call Clyde Possum Peen but that's a whole different topic.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

So after that big giant list, i let the kids name the kids.

We now have Fluffer and Fluff-o...
:what:


----------

